# Bodybuilding App ?



## Nam_Truong (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey guys.

I'm looking for a good iOS app for fitness and bodybuilding since I can't remember the process of my training. Do you have any recommendation. I will try your suggestion because I really need on.

I'm not native English speaker so forgive me if i make any grammatical mistakes.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 18, 2014)

I keep a handwritten log


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 18, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I keep a handwritten log



Same here, I just carry a small notebook around. I don't take my phone to the gym and I don't think anyone should, you're in the gym to lift, not to spend 20mn texting friends between sets.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> Same here, I just carry a small notebook around. I don't take my phone to the gym and I don't think anyone should, you're in the gym to lift, not to spend 20mn texting friends between sets.



My phone doubles as my MP3 player in the gym . I don't call or text anyone though lol. That shit does piss me off especially when I'm waiting to use the rack.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 18, 2014)

I use my phone to take selfies, form pics, and small vids. Anyone who doesn't like it can lick my testicles.


----------



## Khazima (Nov 18, 2014)

Fitocracy is a great app for tracking your workouts and progress, if you use the online site it even has a progress graph on your lifts. Myfitnesspal is also a great app for tracking your caloric intake, you can log your workouts there as well but not to the same effect as fitocracy.


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 18, 2014)

myfitnesspal is what I use for tracking cals.


----------



## whitelml (Nov 18, 2014)

myfitnesspal is great for keeping calories/macros dialed in.  Tried the whole app thing for keeping track of my lifts and such but always end up just using a pen and notebook


----------



## Hano2746 (Dec 22, 2014)

I use the bodybuilding.com app, it works really well for tracking workouts and you can customize your routines fairly easily. When you start your workout it's easy to input weight lifted and reps, then when you submit it it starts a rest timer between each set and between each workout. I like it and it works for me. Myfitness pal works well for tracking Cals like everyone has said thus far


----------

